
Welcome to Mongolia's New Postal System: An Atlas of Random Words - wainstead
http://www.npr.org/2016/06/19/482514949/welcome-to-mongolias-new-postal-system-an-atlas-of-random-words
======
04rob
It seems like a major drawback to this approach is that the address for nearby
locations have nothing in common. That makes it harder to get a sense of where
something is based on the address alone.

------
rakoo
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11894368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11894368)

I'll repeat my opinion: this is a really dangerous move for Mongolia, and one
I hope will not be emulated by other states.

------
yuningalexliu
Very cool idea! Just wondering if it's feasible to do something similar with
two words?

~~~
andyjdavis
Sure but the area covered by each pair would be much larger due to the
drastically smaller number of combinations available.

